# Isra Wal Meraj Holiday - June 30th



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,
I believe most offices have a holiday on June 30th which gives us an extended weekend. :clap2:

Any suggestions about what all we can do??
Anybody interested in a trek or so.....I have three individuals who are already in!!

TC!!lane:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lots of people going overseas. Oman is an option so are the other areas like Fujairah or RAK.


----------

